# Powermatic 80 - Help a self-teaching newbie



## inmortal009 (May 27, 2014)

Well Im completely new on the whole watches world and this Tissot is my first one, I have been having a hard time learning concepts like movement, manual, winding, jewels, Eta, etc, etc...

*What I wanted
*I wanted to test out if it really lasted 80 (I don't really care if it´s a bit less because don't even knew what automatic movement was when I bought it and freaked out the first time I saw it stopped)

*What I did
*First weeks I dont wore it because it was too big for my wrist and Im on vacation. So after some reading I decided to make the wheel (however it´s called please tell me) rotate a couple times like the quote above says because it wasnt not lasting more than 20 hours wound.

This is from https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/80-hour-power-tissot-powermatic-80-luxury-automatic-824306-2.html


piobre said:


> Well here is what happened. It turns out that you have to do a 360 wind for 50 times to charge the power reserve. There were no instructions about this and Tissot guys in LA had no clue for months about this. It gains 5 seconds a day


*The aftermath
*I did like 5 experiments making it rotate from 50, 100, 150 even 200 times then letting it run to see how much it would last and the best time wast like 23 hours o|
So I finally decided to wear it normally for like 20 hours in a span of 2 days and then guess what...*It lasted 34 hours wound!!

TL;DR/My doubts
*

Is something wrong with my watch after making the wheel in the backside (again, please tell me the name of that) rotate for 50,100,150 or 200 times in several tries and not reaching 24 hours wounded?
Why it lasted 34 hours when I wore it normally for 2 days
Based on the quote below, can you explain me how to hand wind this one and what does hacking automatic with date means?



> The C07 is in fact a heavily modified ETA 2824-2 movement, which we are all very familiar with. And like the 2824-2 it's a hand-winding, hacking automatic with date


Thanks in advance


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

You turn the crown to wind the watch. A hacking movement is simply one where when you pull the crown out to set the time the second hand stops - allowing you to synchronise the watch with much greater ease.
I realise that this may sound a bit silly but were you winding the crown in a clockwise direction to wind it up? An anticlockwise direction sounds the same but does not wind the watch up.
If you are winding it correctly then it should be charged in about 50 winds and any reserve less than about 80 hours may well suggest a fault.


----------



## Donf (Jul 11, 2006)

Were you rotating the "wheel on the backside" (visable through the clear caseback) or the crown on the side of the watch? The "wheel" (properly called "the rotor" must go many times more than that - it is meant to move with the movement of your arm. The crown (round thing on the side of your watch) is mweant to wind it WITHOUT PULLING IT AWAY FROM THE CASE. Usually 40 cranks between thumb and forfinger will charge your watch all the way but I think - I may be wrong here- that the Powermatic 80 takes a bit more. IT MAY NOT FULLY WIND IN A DAY OR TWO 'ON THE WRIST" EITHER. I would wind it in a quiet room listening, or even feeling, a slight difference. That will be the "clutch" kicking in, indicating that the watch is fully wound. Alternatively, wear it "breakfast to bedtime" for a week and see what it does then.


----------



## inmortal009 (May 27, 2014)

Thank you very much guys you cleared up my doubts. I almost sent is back. This things are amazing engenieering marvels


----------



## sybomax (Jun 2, 2013)

If I wear mine for about 10 hours it will usually continue to run for at least another 36 hours.


----------

